# Maine country fair and tractor pull, July 7-10, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a good old fashioned country fair, with pie eating contests, watermelon seed spitting, egg toss, farm and ag exhibits and tractor pulls. Here is a link:

http://www.ossipeevalleyfair.com/


----------

